# ***Uk-M Premier League Fantasy Football 14/15***



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right boys and girls, as requested I have created a league for those that wanna go head to head in the fantasy football standings for the Premier League season 2014/2015.

All you have to do is click here register a team before the start of the season (16.08.14) and away we go.

League Name - *Uk-M 14/15*

League Code - *285394-76732*

Let the games begin 

I shall tag as many of the members that I can which took part in the World Cup 2014 league.

@R0BLET @Sharpy76 @Suprakill4 @DiggyV @Sambuca @Keeks @Spawn of Haney @Zola @Mal20729 @Dan94 @A B @DuncRx7 @Aliking10 @Dizzee! @Hannibal @Del Boy 01 @UkWardy @Mikeyjae @jadakiss2009 @tom1981 @elysium @funkdocta @naturalun @baggsy @Andy0902

Anyone else you can think of then tag away


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Done!! I've made an ultimate team aswell... get a league going for that! its looks great! 25 man squad and £160m to spend


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Added!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

In. Going to spend this evening picking a team.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I'm in, I'll sort a team out soon


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

IN! Shall create the winning team later, watch this space :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't wait to beat you all


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

The tactical mastermind is IN!!

Not picked a team yet though.....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

BIG BA$TARDS up and running, i will enjoy victory


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Im in for the ride.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> Somebody else already made this thread yesterday, it's stickied lol


Good to see everyone is in :beer:

Didn't see the thread mate, i'll speak to Katy about it, cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@Hera I don't suppose we could sticky this Fantasy Football thread instead of the other one that Merkleman mentioned, as chances are it will be more popular as its a follow on from the World Cup one I created, plus I kinda tagged everyone already haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Gonna wait and see who Man U sign then make up my team. Defo in though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Gonna wait and see who Man U sign then make up my team. Defo in though


Not the worst shout but I still reckon it will take time at United, only really bought Shaw and got rid of Evra, like for like basically, I know they're after Vidal but it seems like a hell of a lot of money for him!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Not the worst shout but I still reckon it will take time at United, only really bought Shaw and got rid of Evra, like for like basically, I know they're after Vidal but it seems like a hell of a lot of money for him!


Read on BBC news that they could break the transfer record this season lol

The only other signing they made was that Ander Herrera lad

Dont think Man City,Chelsea,Liverpool or @rsenal are finished in the market yet either


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Read on BBC news that they could break the transfer record this season lol
> 
> The only other signing they made was that Ander Herrera lad
> 
> Dont think Man City,Chelsea,Liverpool or @rsenal are finished in the market yet either


Yea I saw that too but lets face it, who are they gonna break the transfer record with? All the best players have been bought really, Kroos, Rodriguez, Costa, Fabregas, Bale, Ronaldo, Messi will never leave, Neymar, Suarez the list goes on. Maybe it was an indication that they had the funds to break the record not actually what they are going to spend on someone.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Yea I saw that too but lets face it, who are they gonna break the transfer record with? All the best players have been bought really, Kroos, Rodriguez, Costa, Fabregas, Bale, Ronaldo, Messi will never leave, Neymar, Suarez the list goes on. Maybe it was an indication that they had the funds to break the record not actually what they are going to spend on someone.


Plenty more still kicking about mate maybe not the biggest names like who you listed but still some cracking players around. For example any of the German squad lol

Cant believe you listed Costa as one the 'Best' players lol Guys a huddy.


----------



## embrace (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Plenty more still kicking about mate maybe not the biggest names like who you listed but still some cracking players around. For example any of the German squad lol
> 
> Cant believe you listed Costa as one the 'Best' players lol Guys a huddy.


Haha I thought I'd sneak Costa in, to be honest scoring one less goal than Messi and winning La Liga is pretty fcking impressive, I reckon he will do really well for us mate and most top sides would have him if they had the opportunity.

One of the best in the German squad, if not the best has already gone, Kroos, I think he's fcking awesome, the only other player I would really have would be Muller and he would cost a bit but there has been nothing said about him.

Just cant see United bringing in any properly huge names and im not convinced by Vidal.

Maybe United are looking at bringing Pogba back? He certainly would cost a fair old wack but would he go back.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha I thought I'd sneak Costa in, to be honest scoring one less goal than Messi and winning La Liga is pretty fcking impressive, I reckon he will do really well for us mate and most top sides would have him if they had the opportunity.
> 
> One of the best in the German squad, if not the best has already gone, Kroos, I think he's fcking awesome, the only other player I would really have would be Muller and he would cost a bit but there has been nothing said about him.
> 
> ...


Thing with Costa though is hes only really had one good season everywhere else hes been hes been very average.

Your kidding with the germans what about Gotze,Schweinsteiger,Lahm,Hummells

Then theres still guys like Benzema,Di Maria,Mandzukic,Shaqiri,Robben,Cuadrado,Griezmann,Pogba,Vidal all good signings to any team.

Still plenty guys out there for Man U to go for.

Need more Youth players coming through though were runing out of big names lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Thing with Costa though is hes only really had one good season everywhere else hes been hes been very average.
> 
> Your kidding with the germans what about Gotze,Schweinsteiger,Lahm,Hummells
> 
> ...


Gotze isn't good enough, Lahm is great but wont have long left, already retired from international football, Hummells is good but again not world class, Benzema there are far better out there and I cant see him leaving Madrid unless they are looking at other strikers, Mandzukic has been signed, Shaqiri really is an unknown apart from world cup goals and isn't world class in fact the only ones in that list that would go for some real proper money would be Robben coz he is at the top of his game and could walk into any squad and Pogba because he is very good already and will be awesome.

Agree with Costa but Mourinho wanted him and remember when he spent £24m on Drogba? People laughed because he played for Mar$eille and hadn't done much and now look at him, was one of the best strikers in the world at his peak. Costa will be a very good signing for us mate, you watch


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Gotze isn't good enough, Lahm is great but wont have long left, already retired from international football, Hummells is good but again not world class, Benzema there are far better out there and I cant see him leaving Madrid unless they are looking at other strikers, Mandzukic has been signed, Shaqiri really is an unknown apart from world cup goals and isn't world class in fact the only ones in that list that would go for some real proper money would be Robben coz he is at the top of his game and could walk into any squad and Pogba because he is very good already and will be awesome.
> 
> Agree with Costa but Mourinho wanted him and remember when he spent £24m on Drogba? People laughed because he played for Mar$eille and hadn't done much and now look at him, was one of the best strikers in the world at his peak. Costa will be a very good signing for us mate, you watch


Gotze isnt good enough? Hummels not world class? One at Bayern one at Dortmund both just contributed to winning the world cup. I say give it a few seasons and you might be changing your mind on alot of them

Benzema is consistent scores goals every season Costa isnt so far. In my eyes that would make Benzema a better signing than Costa

One I forgot. Marco Reus


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Gotze isnt good enough? Hummels not world class? One at Bayern one at Dortmund both just contributed to winning the world cup. I say give it a few seasons and you might be changing your mind on alot of them
> 
> Benzema is consistent scores goals every season Costa isnt so far. In my eyes that would make Benzema a better signing than Costa
> 
> One I forgot. Marco Reus


Gotze isn't good enough mate, he doesn't even start every game and was a sub for Germany, yes he scored the winning goal but that's just one moment, the rest of his tournament was poor and his domestic season was average, I agree he may improve but you look at players like Robben who were already world class at his age, some have it and some don't, he will not be a world class player.

I would much rather have Varane than Hummels personally mate.

Benzema 35 games started and 17 goals.

Costa 35 games started and 27 goals.

Don't get me wrong there is more of a risk with Costa as its only 1 good season but surely you would expect far more goals from Benzema with people like Bale, Ronaldo and Di Maria supplying him? With that in mind I would still go for Costa, he is far more suited to our style and for the premiership too, time will tell but he will be good.

Reus has potential but again has a lot to prove still.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Gotze isn't good enough mate, he doesn't even start every game and was a sub for Germany, yes he scored the winning goal but that's just one moment, the rest of his tournament was poor and his domestic season was average, I agree he may improve but you look at players like Robben who were already world class at his age, some have it and some don't, he will not be a world class player.
> 
> I would much rather have Varane than Hummels personally mate.
> 
> ...


Really not much difference between Robben and Gotze at 22. Forgot about Varane actually.

Bale and ronaldo score alot of goals themselves never mind create for Benzema lol

We will just have to see what happens but if my team signed any of the above I know I would be over the moon.

You Chelsea fans are a funny bunch I remember when Faberegas was at ****nal a guy here said they should just sell him cos they have Wilshire whos better now apparently Faberegas is the best signing this season so far lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Really not much difference between Robben and Gotze at 22. Forgot about Varane actually.
> 
> Bale and ronaldo score alot of goals themselves never mind create for Benzema lol
> 
> ...


Huge difference mate Robben was already world class at that age and had won back to back titles with us, Gotze is no where near the player he is and never will be.

I cant remember ever saying that about Fabregas, personally I liked that Ar$enal sold him as he was their best player and made Ar$enal a much weaker squad. I do think he will be one of the most important signings we've made, he's experienced, extremely talented and that will show this season.

I think unless United bring in Robben or someone of that calibre it will be a tough season again with the quality that Chelsea and Liverpool have brought in plus the strength and depth City already have.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004-2007 Robben bagged 15 Goals in 67 apps for Chelsea

2009 - 2013 Gotze has bagged 32 Goals in 110 apps Thats between Dortmund and Bayern

Huge difference?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

And another thing where the fcuk did you finish in the fantasy league for the world cup lol Your eye for players is shocking so im done here lol


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in :cool2: Yid Armeeeeee


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> @Hera I don't suppose we could sticky this Fantasy Football thread instead of the other one that Merkleman mentioned, as chances are it will be more popular as its a follow on from the World Cup one I created, plus I kinda tagged everyone already haha


I've 'stickied' it and will see which gets used more...


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

IN!!


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm in can one of the mods delete my sticky please cheers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hera said:


> I've 'stickied' it and will see which gets used more...


Think Randy is happy to delete his one if you are 



Jeffers1966 said:


> I'm in :cool2: Yid Armeeeeee


Scum army you mean, although I prefer you guys to the gooners.



Randy Watson said:


> I'm in can one of the mods delete my sticky please cheers


 :beer:


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Think Randy is happy to delete his one if you are
> 
> Scum army you mean, although I prefer you guys to the gooners.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm in for this, cheers for the tag @Chelsea

Hopefully I can win this one as well :stuart:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DuncRx7 said:


> Yeah I'm in for this, cheers for the tag @Chelsea
> 
> Hopefully I can win this one as well :stuart:


Hahaha no chance mate, I'm all over it like the white on rice


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Joined @Chelsea


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Think Randy is happy to delete his one if you are
> 
> Scum army you mean, although I prefer you guys to the gooners.
> 
> :beer:


'tis unstickied


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hera said:


> 'tis unstickied


Why thank you very much, hope all is well


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

im in


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Why thank you very much, hope all is well


All is super thanks  except my training! Must be more consistent!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hera said:


> All is super thanks  except my training! Must be more consistent!


Unacceptable, especially on a bodybuilding forum haha! You know what will help......signing up to the fantasy league and getting involved haha  (you can use the autocomplete if you have no idea about football haha).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Unacceptable, especially on a bodybuilding forum haha! You know what will help......signing up to the fantasy league and getting involved haha  (you can use the autocomplete if you have no idea about football haha).


I know...it's shameful...but at least I'm trying! I am determined to improve!

I have no interest in football I'm afraid...none...sorry


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Goin off last years points, it looks like I've got this in the bag! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> Goin off last years points, it looks like I've got this in the bag! :lol:


 :lol: you wish mate, my strike force looks more dangerous than Jimmy Saville at Peppa Pig World :lol:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

@Chelsea I've only got 1 striker, the others are benchers.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> @Chelsea I've only got 1 striker, the others are benchers.


Strong tactics.....ive gone with 3 up top


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha I thought I'd sneak Costa in, to be honest scoring one less goal than Messi and winning La Liga is pretty fcking impressive, I reckon he will do really well for us mate and most top sides would have him if they had the opportunity.
> 
> One of the best in the German squad, if not the best has already gone, Kroos, I think he's fcking awesome, the only other player I would really have would be Muller and he would cost a bit but there has been nothing said about him.
> 
> ...


Costa one of the buys of the season so far. Chelsea will either come first or second. got an amazing squad n I'm a City fan.

I'm in the league too, by the way.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Costa one of the buys of the season so far. Chelsea will either come first or second. got an amazing squad n I'm a City fan.
> 
> I'm in the league too, by the way.


He has done very well in the pre season games as well mate so im really positive 

Good to have you in mate, enjoy fighting for 2nd


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Strong tactics.....ive gone with 3 up top


Let me guess... RVP, Aguero and Sturridge?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> Let me guess... RVP, Aguero and Sturridge?


Not even close mate, but that doesn't look too sad for a strike force does it haha.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Not even close mate, but that doesn't look too sad for a strike force does it haha.


With a username like Chelsea I can only guess you've got Costa, Drogba and Torres. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> With a username like Chelsea I can only guess you've got Costa, Drogba and Torres. lol


How dare you put Torres in that sentence.......tempted to neg :lol:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> How dare you put Torres in that sentence.......tempted to neg :lol:


lmao! I bet I'm close though arn't I?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> lmao! I bet I'm close though arn't I?


I hacked the system so I could just have 3 Drogba's


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Lukaku straight in for me

Only one other player has scored 65 league goals by the age of 21 ..............Sergio Aguero

Always rated the big man and pretty sure he will score more than Drogba this season.

Buzzing for the season to start now wish it would hurry the fcuk up lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Is it the sky sports fantasy leauge?9


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Sky sports fantasy leauge .. Enter


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> View attachment 155727


Definitely worth a shout now he's at Everton.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

luke.lean said:


> Sky sports fantasy leauge .. Enter


No. Link is in the first post.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> Definitely worth a shout now he's at Everton.


I dont think he will have any trouble scoring 20 goals minimum this season. Diego Costa im willing to bet he will pick up a few red cards throughout the season so hes not going in my team also can pick up someone cheaper that will score as many as him. Unless he does a Suarez and scores 3 every week lol


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I dont think he will have any trouble scoring 20 goals minimum this season. Diego Costa im willing to bet he will pick up a few red cards throughout the season so hes not going in my team also can pick up someone cheaper that will score as many as him. Unless he does a Suarez and scores 3 every week lol


I'm not feeling Costa either. I'm staying clear. Anybody can do well in preseason friendlies playing against lesser opponents.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I'm not feeling Costa either. I'm staying clear. Anybody can do well in preseason friendlies playing against lesser opponents.


He had a good time at Athletico but his world cup was awful and then a 36 year old Drogba? I think I will stay clear of the Chelsea strikers

for the price of him I reckon Lukaku is a better option I would think they might score roughly around the same amount of goals anyway so why pay more for Costa?

Also I dont really have a team I follow in England but I really hate Chelsea lol so I hope hes a huge flop along with Drogba and Faberagas lol

@Chelsea thats right i said it I hate Chelsea lol I hope we can still be friends


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Steven Fletcher will fire me to top of this league.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Moore606 said:


> Steven Fletcher will fire me to top of this league.


The dude off BGT haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> The dude off BGT haha


Ive got a cheap striker who I think could be a hidden gem :thumb:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Ive got a cheap striker who I think could be a hidden gem :thumb:


How cheap are we talking?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> How cheap are we talking?


Under 6.0 :thumb:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Under 6.0 :thumb:


I've got Danny Ings at Burnley. He's going to be a bencher though. He'll be swapped for Austin if QPR offload Remy.

The only people I'd consider under 6m would be either Campbell(Cardiff), Nugent(Leicester) or Chamakh(Palace).


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I've got Danny Ings at Burnley. He's going to be a bencher though. He'll be swapped for Austin if QPR offload Remy.
> 
> The only people I'd consider under 6m would be either Campbell(Cardiff), Nugent(Leicester) or Chamakh(Palace).


Campbell's gone to Palace now mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I've got Danny Ings at Burnley. He's going to be a bencher though. He'll be swapped for Austin if QPR offload Remy.
> 
> The only people I'd consider under 6m would be either Campbell(Cardiff), Nugent(Leicester) or Chamakh(Palace).


Im saying nothing but its none of them lol


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Campbell's gone to Palace now mate.


Totally forgot about that transfer. Still worth it if you're needing a striker for £5.5m or less.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Im saying nothing but its none of them lol


Come ooonnn... I've shared my sh!te striker with you.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> Come ooonnn... I've shared my sh!te striker with you.


No because if he ends up being a complete huddy then I just look like a fud lol


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> No because if he ends up being a complete huddy then I just look like a fud lol


Haha! Alright then.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

well i know fvck all about football but ill try and beat you all.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Take it all back, won't be doing the fantasy football. I'm making a stand. The Sun FF app is an abortion.


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

In. Anyone taken a gamble on Bojan?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

brockles said:


> In. Anyone taken a gamble on Bojan?


Actually considederd him tbh Might play a 442 and have him as a sub


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Actually considederd him tbh Might play a 442 and have him as a sub


I've changed my whole team twice over since last week.

Right now the team is an incredible gamble. Hopefully it'll pay off. :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I've changed my whole team twice over since last week.
> 
> Right now the team is an incredible gamble. Hopefully it'll pay off. :lol:


Yeah im going to do mines tonight. I think im going to go with a few i think will be dead certs and take a gamble on a couple.

Its a long season so can afford to gamble a bit at the start


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

brockles said:


> In. Anyone taken a gamble on Bojan?


Yep. Scored a few pre season. I know pre season means nothing but he obviously had loads of potential a few years back so surely can't just turn ****e. And he's cheap.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i will enter I won last year, almost certain I will win this year again


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

baggsy said:


> i will enter I won last year, almost certain I will win this year again


What was your final points?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

In! Should be an interesting season


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J H said:


> In! Should be an interesting season


I think it will be too, I have to say even if I didn't support Chelsea I would tip them to win, the depth of their squad is ridiculous and Costa looks good in pre season plus Fabregas is an awesome signing.

Man U will struggle again as they have lost Vermaelen to Barca and Vidal is doing much plus they want Blind? I thought he was sh1te in the World Cup didn't look comfortable on the ball at all, if Van Gaal doesn't make some proper signings they will be in trouble.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I think it will be too, I have to say even if I didn't support Chelsea I would tip them to win, the depth of their squad is ridiculous and Costa looks good in pre season plus Fabregas is an awesome signing.
> 
> Man U will struggle again as they have lost Vermaelen to Barca and Vidal is doing much plus they want Blind? I thought he was sh1te in the World Cup didn't look comfortable on the ball at all, if Van Gaal doesn't make some proper signings they will be in trouble.


I agree mate. I think it will be close between City and Chelsea. Think Arsenal, United and Liverpool will struggle to even come close


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

In


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

sen said:


> Yep. Scored a few pre season. I know pre season means nothing but he obviously had loads of potential a few years back so surely can't just turn ****e. And he's cheap.


Torres did lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Torres did lol


Very good point!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I think it will be too, I have to say even if I didn't support Chelsea I would tip them to win, the depth of their squad is ridiculous and Costa looks good in pre season plus Fabregas is an awesome signing.
> 
> Man U will struggle again as they have lost Vermaelen to Barca and Vidal is doing much plus they want Blind? I thought he was sh1te in the World Cup didn't look comfortable on the ball at all, if Van Gaal doesn't make some proper signings they will be in trouble.


I agree. I think city's first 11 May be as good as Chelsea's but going past that first 11, Chelsea are much stronger. Their capital one cup team will be as strong as most of premier leagues first team.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in!

:cool2:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> I agree. I think city's first 11 May be as good as Chelsea's but going past that first 11, Chelsea are much stronger. Their capital one cup team will be as strong as most of premier leagues first team.


Agree mate, City are always strong but our backup team is no match for anyone and somehow we've made a profit this season in the market!!??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Agree mate, City are always strong but our backup team is no match for anyone and somehow we've made a profit this season in the market!!??


Sold players you don't need for huge money. Same with Mata last January. Top manager mourinho. Getting 50m for luiz has got to be the best bit of business in football history.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope Chelsea fail again I dont really care who wins the league just would like it to be anyone other than Chelsea.

I speak to people about the premier league Man u, ****nal liverpool fans they can have a decent chat about football in general but Chelsea fans is a different story. The second you criticise one of their players they are on the defensive and dare you mention another player in the league and praise him you just get told hes sh!te lol Guy here told me Faberegas was sh!te while he was at ****nal few years later hes apparently the singing of the summer lol?????

Oh and Made In Chelsea has made me hate them even more!

Rant over


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

done,

Boro Mad


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I hope Chelsea fail again I dont really care who wins the league just would like it to be anyone other than Chelsea.
> 
> I speak to people about the premier league Man u, ****nal liverpool fans they can have a decent chat about football in general but Chelsea fans is a different story. The second you criticise one of their players they are on the defensive and dare you mention another player in the league and praise him you just get told hes sh!te lol Guy here told me Faberegas was sh!te while he was at ****nal few years later hes apparently the singing of the summer lol?????
> 
> ...


The reason why we defend the players is because we are carnts

We hate everyone, but reserve special hatred for the y1ds and scousers

Only we can slag our players off and even then it's frowned upon before the match

We've had to listen to so much bile about history etc

We won a European trophy before the murderers ( the ones that got everyone banned)

We were the 1st team invited to the European cup but where forced not to enter by the fa (1955)

I've travelled everywhere to watch my team play and you're made in chelsea comment just says you know frack all about really supporting a team.

I realise my response underlines why you dislike chelsea but we couldn't give a toss we are fiercely loyal and have had to fight our way across the country

I'm entered and I hope I kick your ass in the league 

Yes I've had a drink, it's the start of the football season FFS

Happy football season everyone *

*apologises to my championship and league one supporting brethren. Good luck foolham 

ktbffh

Up the chels'


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha that escalated quickly 

All starts today boys and girls, I'll be on a flight home from Greece and I arrive in time for Match of the Day 

Shame the mighty Chelsea don't play till Monday but looking at the squad I reckon Burnley better lube up..... Just like all you mofo's in this league because I'm gonna fck you up


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just got my team in before deadline.

Was a bit rushed but hey ho!

So glad the season has started, COYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

2nd place  ... Still got a few players to play!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> 2nd place  ... Still got a few players to play!


It's a marathon not a race :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Im in the top ten and have Costa and Fabregas to earn me plenty of points tonight


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Late to the party, but I'm in.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Am I ok to join in late ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So gameweek one is over and the mighty Chelsea are top of the table where they belong and most likely where they will be at the end of the season, Fabregas as I predicted was awesome and Costa scored too, both in my team which means I am in the top four after week one and that wanker @Sharpy76 is way down in 11th like a complete and utter mug


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> Am I ok to join in late ?


Go for it mate although you will miss the first weeks points.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So gameweek one is over and the mighty Chelsea are top of the table where they belong and most likely where they will be at the end of the season, Fabregas as I predicted was awesome and Costa scored too, both in my team which means I am in the top four after week one and that wanker @Sharpy76 is way down in 11th like a complete and utter mug
> 
> View attachment 156760


CVNT!!!

I was third before yesterday's game. Oh well early days yet fatty!

Tbf, the second goal was fvcking awesome, great build up and Fabregas's pass was a thing of beauty. My one conciliation is that the gooners must be crying watching that, every cloud:lol:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

That's it! Giroud is F*ckin out and Fabregas is in.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> CVNT!!!
> 
> I was third before yesterday's game. Oh well early days yet fatty!
> 
> Tbf, the second goal was fvcking awesome, great build up and Fabregas's pass was a thing of beauty. My one conciliation is that the gooners must be crying watching that, every cloud:lol:


Hahahaha! Mate I agree, the pass was awesome and Fabregas was brilliant all game! I actually cant believe Wenger had first option on Fabregas and turned him down, I think that will be his biggest regret for many years because he will be one of our best players for a long time and has made a huge impact already.



Andy0902 said:


> That's it! Giroud is F*ckin out and Fabregas is in.


I cant believe he start Sanogo ahead of Giroud, wtf is that all about!?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I cant believe he start Sanogo ahead of Giroud, wtf is that all about!?


P1ssed me right off!


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

2nd place. Happy with that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Corby said:


> 2nd place. Happy with that.


Cherish it whilst it lasts mate, I will be quickly approaching then overtaking


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

5th, could be worse.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Cherish it whilst it lasts mate, I will be quickly approaching then overtaking


I look forward it mate. Let battle commence. :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

pooledaniel said:


> 5th, could be worse.


Could be better, air is quite thin up at 4th place mate


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

is my team in the league I tried adding but when I looked I was right at the bottom "pending" or something team name is ifortunatus or am I that low down I don't appear in the screen shot :whistling:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

@Chelsea ^^^

Players to be added after the next points update

Team	Manager

Fortunatus	Lewis Brown

will i miss out on a weeks worth of points then?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fortunatus said:


> @Chelsea ^^^
> 
> Players to be added after the next points update
> 
> ...


I should imagine coz you have got it in before the cut off point this week you will get gameweek 2's points mate. I'll keep an eye out :beer:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I should imagine coz you have got it in before the cut off point this week you will get gameweek 2's points mate. I'll keep an eye out :beer:


hope so, I actually added my team about 2 hours before first game last Saturday was obviously too late. It's ok you lot could do with the week's head start anyway 

CMON YOU BLUES!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Andy0902 said:


> What was your final points?


Have a look, im currently on top now too, for everyone here one piece of advice get in sigurdsson from Swansea asap he will be shooting above 7 million very soon, a complete bargain at 6.0 well underpriced, has already risen to 6.2


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Have a look, im currently on top now too, for everyone here one piece of advice get in sigurdsson from Swansea asap he will be shooting above 7 million very soon, a complete bargain at 6.0 well underpriced, has already risen to 6.2


Had him from week 1. I remembered how well he did there 2 years ago when he was in loan.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, gameweek 2 is over, im still in the top 5 like a legend and @Sharpy76 has slipped to 19th........bad times for the ugly, tiny fcker


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So, gameweek 2 is over, im still in the top 5 like a legend and @Sharpy76 has slipped to 19th........bad times for the ugly, tiny fcker
> 
> View attachment 157261


I'm up from 40 something I think to 17. Not bad! Knew joveti?? would come good! Only problem now, will city rest agüero for the Chelsea game and start džeko and joveti? or do I need agüero in my team and joveti? out?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Also why won't it let me write jovetic with the accent??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> I'm up from 40 something I think to 17. Not bad! Knew joveti?? would come good! Only problem now, will city rest agüero for the Chelsea game and start džeko and joveti? or do I need agüero in my team and joveti? out?


Haha, I still don't think they will start Aguero mate so I'd keep Jove in. Aguero had the world cup and a lot of injuries so will be slowly entered back into first team football, I reckon another 2 games he will start from the bench and they will slowly introduce him earlier and earlier to get him match fit and avoid anymore injuries.

Good times going fro 40th to 17th :beer:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

22nd to 11th!

Next week @Chelsea you're f*cked.

Fabregas did nowt for me this week too so he's off!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> 22nd to 11th!
> 
> Next week @Chelsea you're f*cked.
> 
> Fabregas did nowt for me this week too so he's off!


 :lol: :lol:

Oh ye of little faith!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh ye of little faith!


I'm making way for Balo! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> I'm making way for Balo! :lol:


Hahaha, he will score points but I think Fabregas will be a far better player overall....feel free to bring in the trouble maker though, im sure you'll love it when he gets his first red card


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

ive just joined, ive got 67 total points which will put me well down in the bottom half.....FOR NOW........


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha, he will score points but I think Fabregas will be a far better player overall....feel free to bring in the trouble maker though, im sure you'll love it when he gets his first red card


Don't be saying stuff like this, you're making me rethink my strategies!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tepidsparrow said:


> ive just joined, ive got 67 total points which will put me well down in the bottom half.....FOR NOW........


And that's where you'll stay 



Andy0902 said:


> Don't be saying stuff like this, you're making me rethink my strategies!


Hahaha oh the mind games.....he could score a few though......but then again he only got 1 assist in his last season at Man City.......whatever will you do....muahahahahahahaha


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha oh the mind games.....he could score a few though......but then again he only got 1 assist in his last season at Man City.......whatever will you do....muahahahahahahaha


He's greedy, and that's not a bad thing. It just means more goals. Only as greedy as Sturridge.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> And that's where you'll stay


Don't bet on it......im a slow burner, takes me a while to get going but i do start there's no slowing me down...... :tongue:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

-dionysus- said:


> The reason why we defend the players is because we are carnts
> 
> We hate everyone, but reserve special hatred for the y1ds and scousers
> 
> ...


Cool story bro


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Up to 3rd. No stopping me now.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Andy0902 said:


> 22nd to 11th!
> 
> Next week @Chelsea you're f*cked.
> 
> Fabregas did nowt for me this week too so he's off!


Fabs did nothing? lol he got 6 points, If you were to offer me 6 points from my players next week I would take it in an instant


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

balotelli 10 mil lol what rubbish


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Fabs did nothing? lol he got 6 points, If you were to offer me 6 points from my players next week I would take it in an instant


Don't take it too seriously. I was only joking, I was trying to wind up Chelsea for being little fanboy.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Andy0902 said:


> Don't take it too seriously. I was only joking, I was trying to wind up Chelsea for being little fanboy.


Oh right


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

baggsy said:


> balotelli 10 mil lol what rubbish


He's expensive but I actually think he'll score more points than Sturridge.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> He's expensive but I actually think he'll score more points than Sturridge.


Could be a good setup for Liverpool as I think Sturridge is more effective playing off the front man and being allowed a bit more freedom to roam into the wide areas whilst Balotelli stays right up front as the target man.

It literally all depends on Brendan Rodgers man management of Balotelli, if he gets that right he's on to a fcking good signing.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Alright guys, I've put some stats together for whoever is considering changing Fabregas to Hazard...


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Had a good weekend and am now officially MID-table......the only way is up......


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm officially ****!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn, how I wish I hadn't already used my Wildcard mg:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

So where's everybody at?

Currently sat at 6th after a bad start.

What happened to your team @Chelsea


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Owen is running up mid field, he's just back flipped over Leroy lita.. flicked him on the earlobe as he passed, approaching the goal David seaman is out of his little box, his 1 hand covering the entire net, Owen doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> So where's everybody at?
> 
> Currently sat at 6th after a bad start.
> 
> What happened to your team @Chelsea


Its all gone a bit south due to injuries but with some nifty transfers i'll be right up there.......you cnut


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Winning or losing doesn't matter. It's all about beating @Chelsea :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> Winning or losing doesn't matter. It's all about beating @Chelsea :laugh:


Haha, good luck with that son.....its a marathon not a sprint


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Boom back in the top ten thanks to double points from Mr Aguero


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fvck your top ten  @Chelsea

It's all about number 1!... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> Fvck your top ten @Chelsea
> 
> It's all about number 1!... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 160792


Hahahahaha! I had a bad week. you're lucky


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! I had a bad week. you're lucky


Ha! Not since gameweek 1 have you had higher points than me.

You should make some transfers. You;ve got 3 injuries and Ivanovic has a red card.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> Ha! Not since gameweek 1 have you had higher points than me.
> 
> You should make some transfers. You;ve got 3 injuries and Ivanovic has a red card.


Hahaha lets not go over the details haha, Ivanovic isnt suspended anymore as he served his ban for the Capital One Cup game yesterday  i do need to make a transfer though.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha lets not go over the details haha, Ivanovic isnt suspended anymore as he served his ban for the Capital One Cup game yesterday  i do need to make a transfer though.


I didn't even know you could do that? I thought it had to be a premiership game. :confused1:

I'm all over ****nal for the next few weeks. I might swap out Costa for Wellbeck :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy0902 said:


> I didn't even know you could do that? I thought it had to be a premiership game. :confused1:
> 
> I'm all over ****nal for the next few weeks. I might swap out Costa for Wellbeck :lol:


Wellbeck is a goal machine :lol:


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Boom back in the top ten thanks to double points from Mr Aguero
> 
> View attachment 160411


I don't seem to be in this picture can you extend it please 

No favouritism.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tepidsparrow said:


> I don't seem to be in this picture can you extend it please
> 
> No favouritism.


Which team are you? Thats an old table too.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive been hit hard by injuries an suspensions (Costa, Rooney and now ivanovic), not to mention I have forgotten to amend my team the past two weeks so im officially **** :lol:


----------



## Andrew654 (Feb 21, 2015)

coupon codes

discount deals


----------

